# IBuyPower Build



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm not quite confident enough to build a computer myself (although I am considering giving it a shot) but I put this build on IBuyPower:


Case	1 x Thermaltake Urban T81 Full Tower Gaming Case
LED Fan Lighting	1 x 3x [White] Thermaltake Riing 12 Series High Static Pressure LED 120mm Fan
Case Lighting	1 x iBUYPOWER RGB Smart Lighting (Software Controlled LED Lighting Kit) - 3 Smart Lighting Strips - Top of the case + Bottom of the case + Case underglow
iBUYPOWER Labs - Noise Reduction	1 x Advanced - iBUYPOWER Harmony SRS Sound Reduction System - Improved Airflow Silent Fans
Processor	1 x Intel® Core™ i7-4790 Processor (4x 3.60GHz/8MB L3 Cache)
Processor Cooling	1 x Asetek 510LC Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1150] - ARC Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade
Memory	1 x 16 GB [8 GB x2] DDR3-2133 Memory Module - Corsair or Major Brand
Video Card	1 x NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980Ti - 6GB - Single Card
Free Stuff	1 x [FREE] - 802.11AC Wireless Dual Band Module
Free Stuff	1 x [FREE] - Turtle Beach Z1 Headset - FREE with ALL iBUYPOWER Desktops
Free Stuff	1 x [FREE] - McAfee Antivirus PLUS - FREE with any System ($49 Value)
Free Stuff	1 x [FREE Game Download] - Batman Arkham Knight - Free with NVIDIA GTX 960, GTX 970, GTX 980 or GTX 970M or above video cards
Free Stuff	1 x [FREE] - NZXT Doko - PC Streaming Devic ($99 Value) - Free w/ Desktop over $1299
Motherboard	1 x ASUS Z97-A - *Free Upgrade to ASUS Z97-A/USB 3.1 - 2 x USB 3.1/3.0/2.0
Power Supply	1 x 350 Watt - Standard - *Free Upgrade to 700W Standard
Primary Hard Drive	1 x 240 GB Kingston V300 SATA-3 SSD -- Read: 450MB/s; Write: 450MB/s - Single Drive
Data Hard Drive	1 x [Free] 1 TB HARD DRIVE -- 32M Cache, 7200 RPM, 6.0Gb/s (w/ purchase of SSD as Primary Hard Drive)
Optical Drive	1 x 24x Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW - Black -- Free Upgrade to LG Blu-ray Reader
Meter Display	1 x NZXT Sentry LX Fan Control, Clock, and Temperature Display
Sound Card	1 x 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard
Network Card	1 x Onboard LAN Network (Gb or 10/100)
Operating System	1 x Windows 8.1 + Office 365 Trial [Free 30-Day !!!] 64-bit
Additional Software	1 x NZXT CAM - Hardware Monitor Software - Preinstalled on your PC
Keyboard	1 x iBUYPOWER Standard Gaming Keyboard
Mouse	1 x iBUYPOWER Standard Gaming Mouse
Headset	1 x Gamdias **** V2 Stereo GHS3300 Gaming Headset - FREE After $39 MIR
Headset	1 x Tt eSPORTS ISURUS PRO Gaming Headset - In-Ear Gaming Headset w/ detachable Microphone [Save $40 ($39 - $20 IBP MIR - $20 TT MIR)]
Warranty	1 x 3 Year Standard Warranty Service
Rush Service	1 x No Rush Service (Usually Ships in 5-10 business Days)

I'd like to use it for some intense gaming (modern games, high settings). Would this do the trick? Is there anything else I should include? Are any of my parts over-the-top or unnecessary? (aside from the cosmetics, anyways) Does anyone know approximately how much I would save if I built something like this myself? (assuming I did it correctly...)

I'm sorry for all the questions, and thank you for your time.


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

Also, as it probably matters, I don't plan on overclocking.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I highly recommend you build the computer yourself. There are many PC building tools at your disposal. We have an indebt guide on how to build a PC (link below) as well as the hundreds of YouTube videos on the subject. Plus we are always here to assist with it as well!

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html

How much are you looking to spend on the PC? What are your goals for it to do? Will the PC be only used for gaming and internet browsing?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> I'd like to use it for some intense gaming (modern games, high settings). Would this do the trick?


PC will game with the best of them


> Is there anything else I should include?


Speakers. Or drop the sound card.


> Are any of my parts over-the-top or unnecessary?


Three headsets?

(aside from the cosmetics, anyways) Does anyone know approximately how much I would save if I built something like this myself? (assuming I did it correctly...)
Nothing. You won't compete with them on price. I doubt you could build it cheaper. In fact, if you include all the extras, it would cost you significantly more.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

As advised in your duplicate thread it's best to build your own if you can.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/better-motherboard-or-cpu-1017458.html


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

lol 2 of the 3 headsets are free, the third was 20 bucks, so I couldn't resist. I plan to use headphones with this computer, so I probably won't need speakers (maybe I'll buy a pair on Cyber Monday or something...) As for the sound card, doesn't that come with the motherboard? My motherboard's audio description says:

Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC featuring Crystal Sound 2
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel MIC Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- Absolute Pitch 192kHz/ 24-bit True BD Lossless Sound
- DTS Ultra PC II
- DTS Connect
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel
- Audio Shielding: Ensures precision analog/digital separation and greatly reduced multi-lateral interference
- Dedicated audio PCB layers: Separate layers for left and right channels to guard the quality of the sensitive audio signals
- Audio amplifier: Provides the highest-quality sound for headphone and speakers
- Premium Japanese-made audio capacitors: Provide warm, natural and immersive sound with exceptional clarity and fidelity
- Unique de-pop circuit: Reduces start-up popping noise to audio outputs
- Top notch audio sensation delivers according to the audio configuration
- EMI protection cover to prevent electrical noise to affect the amplifier quality

I definitely care a lot about sound, and want to have the best sound possible.

Considering that I'm not overclocking, do you think the fan controller/temperature display may be overkill? I had figured it would be useful to be able to monitor my computer's temperature, just in case; but it is quite expensive for a part that doesn't contribute to performance...


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm also considering having IBuyPower build the computer initially, then working on it (adding on/upgrading parts) on my own, as I'm confident that I can do that much (with advice and if I'm careful). Maybe by my next computer I'll be ready to build it on my own.

I'm looking to spend under 2k on the PC, and gaming/browsing are my main concerns (along with some HD streaming). I may want to get into 4k gaming and VR gaming at some point.


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

I'm also wondering, will my wireless adapter allow me to access a 5ghz network? Its a "802.11AC Wireless Dual Band Module" (the website isn't more specific than that).


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> As for the sound card, doesn't that come with the motherboard?


You are correct. My mistake.



> Do you think the fan controller/temperature display may be overkill?


Probably. Especially since there are several free applications available which will monitor your temperatures, voltages and fan speeds.



> will my wireless adapter allow me to access a 5ghz network?


Yes


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Snowman486 said:


> I'm looking to spend under 2k on the PC, and gaming/browsing are my main concerns (along with some HD streaming). I may want to get into 4k gaming and VR gaming at some point.


Do you have thoughts buying a different keyboard/mouse/monitor instead of the ones they provide you with?


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Do you have thoughts buying a different keyboard/mouse/monitor instead of the ones they provide you with?


Yeah, but I figured as long as they're offering free stuff, I might as well accept lol. I've already got a razer naga epic chroma, and I'm pretty happy with it, so I'll probably keep on using that. As for the keyboard, I figure I need something with a detachable USB cable, so I can adjust the length as necessary (and so i don't have to replace the device if the cable wears out). I was thinking either a Razer BlackWidow Tournament Stealth USB Keyboard or perhaps the Corsair Vengence K65, but I'd appreciate any recommendations (I'll be playing all sorts of games, action, mmorpg's, shooters, moba's, etc.)

As for the monitor, I've got a pretty good television (1080hd, 120hz) right next to my desk. I figured I'd use that for now, and maybe buy a 4k monitor on cyber Monday or something.


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

Just wanted to make sure, is it true that there's no difference between the i7-4790 and the i7-4790k when it comes to gaming, unless you plan on overclocking your computer?


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Snowman486 said:


> Just wanted to make sure, is it true that there's no difference between the i7-4790 and the i7-4790k when it comes to gaming, unless you plan on overclocking your computer?


Not really just the default clock speed. And you are correct if you don't plan on overclocking the 4790 is fine. Being a gamer though I would still advise getting the 4790k for two reasons.

1. One day you might overclock as your knowledge increases.

2. Default clock speed on the K version is 4.0 GHZ.


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

I could see myself attempting an overclock at some point, probably just out of curiosity, so I'll go for the 4790k.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend a third party cooler for that CPU as well. Something like a Cooler Master 212 Evo will do the trick. That is...if they offer it as an option.


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

They don't seem to offer it as an option. What if I upgrade my current selection from Asetek 510LC Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1150] ARC Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade to ARC Dual Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade (Push-Pull Airflow), would that do the trick?


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

To my knowledge IBuyPower only offers liquid cooling options. Asetek, Corsair and NZXT.


----------



## Superion (Oct 3, 2014)

I currently have Asetek as my liquid cooling system (over three years) and have had no problems at all with heating issues. You don't have to include addition fans as it already comes with a standard 120mm fan.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Snowman486 said:


> They don't seem to offer it as an option. What if I upgrade my current selection from Asetek 510LC Liquid CPU Cooling System [SOCKET-1150] ARC Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade to ARC Dual Silent High Performance Fan Upgrade (Push-Pull Airflow), would that do the trick?


The first cooler should do the trick, no need for the upgraded unit.


----------



## Snowman486 (Jul 11, 2015)

So I bought the computer after making all the recommended alterations which I was able to. I wasn't going to buy a monitor until cyber monday, but then I a deal on one.

Its a: "Playstation 3D Display 24" 3D 1080p Widescreen LED with SimulView (Manufacturer Refurbished)". Considering that I plan to use the moniter for gaming, 3D might be nice to have, and the price is so low that I think I'm willing to risk a refurb. 

What do you guys think? Does this look like it'd be a good computer monitor for gaming? (Despite it being a TV and all...) I'd be paying $117 for it. 

https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-pl...source=GPN&utm_campaign=201080&mediaId=312166


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The fact that they brand it under the PlayStation name is a little questionable, but its Sony and they do a decent job at TVs.


----------

